# Connaître le flux d'une radio pour la mettre dans itunes



## Max777 (7 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Ma question est assez simple, j'aimerais mettre une radio, que j'ai l'habitude d'écouté sur le site de celle ci, dans itunes. Simplement pour éviter d'avoir une fenêtre de safari qui se balade sur mon bureau, et aussi pourquoi pas avoir la possibilité de faire des enregistrements.
Le petit soucis c'est que je ne sais pas comment connaître l'adresse ip du flux audio ! Et c'est justement sur ce point où j'aurai besoin de votre aide.

Le radio en question est celle ci :
http://generationsfm.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=601&Itemid=267

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

un gros coup de flemme?

j'vois pas le probleme

tu fais  "generations 88.2"   itunes dans google

et tu trouves  dans les résultats
(en naviguant un peu)

c'est ca 
http://broadcast.infomaniak.ch/generationfm-high.mp3.m3u


----------



## Max777 (7 Octobre 2008)

Désolé pascal, mais malgré ma recherche sur google, je n'avais pas trouvé ce fameux lien !

Merci encore


----------

